
How North Korea Turned the Built Environment into a Tool for Control - at-fates-hands
http://www.archdaily.com/794767/architecture-is-propaganda-how-north-korea-turned-the-built-environment-into-a-tool-for-control
======
markatkinson
Korea is a fascinating place. I am currently on vacation here and did a tour
of the DMZ. The tour guide was really passionate about unifying the two
Korea's and essentially freeing the North. It is a very strange experience
visiting the DMZ, which is essentially a theme park. South Korea is definitely
profiting massively from the "show" North Korea is putting on. I shamefully
bought some DMZ chocolate.

